# Service dog saves woman



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Arizona Author Bethe Bennett Saved By Dog Who Brought Her Phone, Paper

This is wonderful


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I meant to put it in the service dog section but did not have my glasses on.....


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey, I moved the thread. Yay!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Thanks


----------

